# Tongue and Groove setup



## nrudnick (Apr 7, 2016)

I have recently purchased a Freud Tongue and Groove router bit set. The bit set has a chart which shows how to achieve certain tongue and groove width by using the provided spacers. I have read that you are supposed to center the tongue on the board but I can't find any information that tells me if my stock is ¾ inch, what size should my tongue and groove be. Is there a chart or some other method that I can use to determine how wide my tongue and groove should be?


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

T&G is typically broken up into thirds. For 3/4", the tongue should be 1/4" wide on center.


----------

